# Florida Roof Leak - Barrel Tile



## pm1035 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello,
I live in Florida and have a Divosta built "cookie cutter" style home. The roof consists of half barrel roof tiles orange in color. This is my problem - Just above the garage door there is a leak in the roof between the two two roof trusses. The plywood sub roofing has rotted away leaving a 18 inch circumference hole in the plywood. I can see the hole when I go up in the garage attic space. When it rains the water flows into the hollow eave just above the garage door. What I did was drill three holes in the underneath portion of the eave outside to let it drain. I want to repair the damaged plywood myself. Do you think this is a do-it yourself type job. I'm handy but never attempted a roof repair before. Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Post a picture of the roof tile please


----------



## pm1035 (Aug 21, 2011)

Here are some links and embedded pics. I added captions in the links to indicate the location of the leak.
Thanks for your help.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/wpIHppXeQB7eSG56bP9DNA?feat=directlink










https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5zKjHnWF5vdaSUmZj6scHA?feat=directlink










https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/VzU05VrwroLepw6EpA7jdw?feat=directlink


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

We have some top pro roofers here----lets see if we can keep this post active until one or more check in---Mike----(roofing is not my area of expertise)


----------



## Omegaroofer (Aug 4, 2011)

My guess would be that the valley right above your gutter doesn't extend far enough down.. Or, your gutter is dumping water right where you can see that cut tile below the overhang.. To me it looks like the valley is dumping right where that tile is cut.. If you could take a picture of the bottom of the valley would be helpful..


----------



## Omegaroofer (Aug 4, 2011)

Or they didn't install that step flashing along your fascia right.. That being it doesn't drain out and over the preceding tile..


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You should call a roofer. 

The only way to fix this is to remove the tiles and trace the leak to the source and correct the problem. You won’t save any money by just by replacing the piece of plywood yourself.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

That valley appears to dumping water under the tiles. This is not a DIY project! Half that roof area and the valley may need to be removed to fix the 18" of rot. No telling where this will stop from the pix.


----------



## pm1035 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks all. After thinking this through I think I'll call a roofing company to take a look at it. I think this will be too much for me to tackle. Thanks again!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

pm1035 said:


> Thanks all. After thinking this through I think I'll call a roofing company to take a look at it. I think this will be too much for me to tackle. Thanks again!


Call thee, four, or more. Feel free to post their opinions for a solution here and we’ll help you at least weed out the incompetents anyway.


----------



## pm1035 (Aug 21, 2011)

Finally got a quote for the repair to fix the leak. Looks like they have to remove a 7ft square part of the roof and lay down new plywood and reset the clay tiles. He said he would try and save as many tiles as possible. Also, an 8 ft section of the fascia board is rotted and needs to be replaced. total cost $1500. What you think?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds very reasonable--If the guy has the skills go for it.


----------



## Horseygirl (Sep 25, 2011)

*Your tiles are called a Spanish "S" tile. The price you got sounds reasonable. Did they mention putting a flashing where the wall and roof meet? That is a very vulnerable area of a roof. Many roof failures are due to improper flashings. Also ask what material they will be putting over the new plywood. Remember, your tiles are just decorative...it's what's underneath that counts!! Ask for a warranty. Repairs are a big money maker for roofers and if done by a reputable company, will usually give a 6 month to a 1 year guarantee.*

*Due your due diligence...Florida is notorious for jackleggers and anyone that's been on a roof for 1 day thinks they're an experienced roofer....just waiting for an opportunity like yours. I am in the trade in your area....so I know what's around.:no:*


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds more than reasonable. Make sure they check/redo the step flashing as Horseygirl mentioned.


----------



## pm1035 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. I went with a very reputable company here in south Florida. They did a great job. Started and finished this past Friday. These two guys were real pros. Not one of the tiles had to be replaced - they saved them all and reset them back on the roof. I would mention the company's name but I don't know if this is allowed on this forum?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Go for just this once---a good company deserves a plug----Mike--Moderator


----------



## pm1035 (Aug 21, 2011)

The name of the company is Tim Graboski Roofing in Delray Beach Florida. Great people to deal with and most of all great workmanship. Highly recommended.

Thanks Mike for the plug.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm so glad you found a skillful crew----Mike---


----------



## Horseygirl (Sep 25, 2011)

I know them well, do a lot of business with them....great company and one of the very few that I often recommend. And I won't recommend unless I feel really, really comfortable in doing so. :wink:

Glad to hear you're all fixed up!!


----------

